# Cant stop smiling



## Psycolist (1 Dec 2016)

This last six months I have been really lazy with my riding. Partly because I discovered fishing, and partly because of tedium, going over the same ground and routes time and time again. However, today, I took a serious outing on my off roader. An unexpected day to myself presented itself, so, last night I spent a couple of hours dusting of the bike, checking and mickling here and there and generally getting ready for an outing today. I left home just after 11, sun was shining, the sky was blue and everything in the world was good. I set out on one of my less taxing routes, not having been in the saddle much, I thought I would get knackered pretty quickly. But after the first couple of miles, I was feeling really good, the bike felt great and my lungs were not quite ready to explode, so I headed for a detour to pick up some more testing terrain. Well, long short, I had a brilliant days riding, really discovering the joy all over again. I didn't get home until well after 4, was totally knackered, havnt done a thing to clean the bike up, only myself, but havnt stopped smiling either. I expect the clean up at the weekend will soon put pay to that. But after a long soak and a bit of dinner, feel like a new man and cant wait to get out there again.  Have any of you got a tale about rediscovering the pleasure of two wheels after falling out of love with it.


----------



## Slick (1 Dec 2016)

Not really, probably not been at it long enough although for a variety of reasons I've hardly touched the bike for a month and already feel like I must be back to square one and all my hard work has been wasted. Doesn't mean I can't enjoy your story though, even if you are riding the wrong bike.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Dec 2016)

I finished work at the end of September and had three great rides the following week in fantastic autumn weather. I had more long day rides planned but then I slipped a disc in my back and have been incapacitated ever since. Shame as the weather and colours, and quiet daytime roads was a joy to behold.

I won't be on my bike here again until the spring (cold and snow.ice here now) but hope to do some when I head off to the sun in early Jan.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Dec 2016)

Every ride for me! Even the the wet, dark, cold commutes have me singing hallelujah inside. I should be used to it by now, I even commute the exact same way EVERY time but once the pedals start turning my joy levels begin rising. I was even chuckling as I slid along the road yesterday after falling off on some frost!


----------



## HLaB (1 Dec 2016)

Never really fell out of love with cycling I had a bike but it wasn't really a passion then and whilst I turned away from it when I got a car (typical ) I never really fell in love with cycling till I was about 27 or 28. I've been at it quite a bit the last 14 years an I have now fallen in love with it


----------



## mustang1 (2 Dec 2016)

As long as you don't have that silly smile Angelina Jolie has in most if her movies. Especially Salt. Then you're ok.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Dec 2016)

Seeing as this is in the MTB section, I do have a story that sort of fits.

I've never ridden a MTB, but a couple of years ago I was holidaying in a cottage in Sweden, and there were a couple of MTBs in the shed. Not amazingly well maintained, rather old, and the one I chose was a bit small for me. Anyway I took it out for a blast around the nearby forest tracks, some cinder, some mud, and really put in maximum effort. What amazing fun! And what a contrast to my usual riding. As you say "couldn't stop smiling".


----------



## Salar (2 Dec 2016)

I remember years ago riding in the snow to the top of a hill in the forests, silent and not a footprint to be seen, scenery was wonderful, not a soul anywhere.

Close to the top a vixen was playing in the snow with her cubs, I'll always remember that. 

Once reaching the peak I took an alternative downhill track in the snow, front wheel drops into a hole, I slide and hit a tree, I remember that too.


----------



## greekonabike (4 Dec 2016)

I used to ride my BMX a lot in my early teens but as I got older I rode my bike less and less before it ended up having a period of hibernation in the shed. For the life of me, I can't remember what happened to my old gold Mongoose but I had some good times on that bike. 

Cut forward to eight years later and I'd lost everything. I found a part time job and my mum got me a cheap mountain bike from Halfords as a present. I used the bike for my 7-mile commute for about six months before I got a car and the bike ended up in the shed, where it still is to this day. Long story short I recently decided to swap the car for a bike and got myself a new hybrid although I'm tempted to get the mountain bike out of the shed and get it muddy.

GOAB


----------

